# Vertical 500 gallon propane tank smoker advice



## stell85 (Mar 5, 2022)

I am in process of accumulating items for the build
I need to build a smoker for smoking hams , hocks, bacon an suasage off of 4 pigs
I have been doing all this on a small smoker for years but time to upgrade
I have been thinking of using a 500 gallon propane tank set up vertically I know it will be tall but I am planing on cutting about 20 inches off the length
I am unsure what size tank I should make the burn chamber was thinking about a 60 gallon air tank  
An that’s as far as I got
If any one has any insight or helpful advice I would appreciate it


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 5, 2022)

I run a 3x3x7’ wooden smokehouse powered by propane. Not sure why you would go with a 500 gal tank build unless you have one on hand already to use? That’s no cheap build For ham and bacon. Even still I would consider propane for heat because of being in better control of temps And smoke.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Even still I would consider propane for heat because of being in better control of temps And smoke.



I agree 100%. All of my smokers for the past 12 years or so have been converted to propane, even the new one I just built a few weeks ago. If you install a micro adjustable needle valve you can dial the temp in to exactly what you want and it'll pretty much sit there all day. All you need is a steel rack above the burner to set a pan with your smoker wood in and you're golden.

Robert


----------



## stell85 (Mar 5, 2022)

I have thought of build a smoke house but I don’t want to put up a permanent structure 
Also I enjoy getting up real early an getting a fire going an tinkering around the house n babysitting the smoker while tilt a few 12 ouncers back


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 5, 2022)

stell85 said:


> I have thought of build a smoke house but I don’t want to put up a permanent structure
> Also I enjoy getting up real early an getting a fire going an tinkering around the house n babysitting the smoker while tilt a few 12 ouncers back


Perfectly fine.
What temps are you wanting to run?


----------



## stell85 (Mar 5, 2022)

Usually I try  to start low for most of the time then as it closer to being done I bring the temp up to about 200-220  to finish it

I am currently limited to doing 4 pigs an hell to smoke all that it is a solid 6 week ends of smoking  an would like a bigger smoker to do it all in two days


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 5, 2022)

stell85 said:


> Usually I try to start low for most of the time then as it closer to being done I bring the temp up to about 200-220 to finish it


That’s a cooking temp, not a smoking temp.
Typically I don’t take any of my bacon, ham or sausage past 150* internal temp. My smokehouse never goes above 170* ever for smoking.


----------



## stell85 (Mar 6, 2022)

It depends what I am doing the hams an hocks I smoke around 150 till internal temp starts get close to done then yes I do bring it up to 200-220 to finish them off 
The bacon an suasage I smoke them as low of a temp I can do an still keep it going steady which with the smoker I have been using is around 90-110  
I am not looking for a debate on how I am doing it I am looking for advice on building a smoker


----------



## pitbuilder88 (Apr 5, 2022)

Do you already have the tank? If not and you are just going to use it for low and slow meat processing, I would look at building a large vertical out of 10 or 12 gauge sheet, double wall it and insulate it.  If you do have the tank at minimum I would look for a 120 gallon firebox tank, which would get you close to 25% volume of cook chamber.  It’s always better to have too much firebox then not enough, whole lot easier to just build a smaller fire rather then not be able to make enough heat


----------

